# Newbie to HGH...



## TheBigBad (Nov 2, 2014)

After 5 long years of being lazy and blaming a knee injury and having kids for my laziness, I have recently got back into the gym and am in desperate need of stripping fat. Currently weighing in at 111kg (245lbs), previously weighed 85kg (188lbs). I have previously used genotropin but this was about 7-8 years ago. I used it for about 8-12 months.

So I have aquired some somatropin and am after a little advice/reassurance...

1. Brand is Soma-Tex (Recombiant Human Growth Hormone 191AA). Manufactured in Switzerland by Scilife Biogentics. Does anybody have experience of this particular brand? I have used the website to verify its authenticity. I am the only person to have checked that serial/batch and it is genuine.
2. I got 120iu over 10 vials for £150. This seemed reasonable to me.
3. I used it this morning for the first time, within 15 minutes I was sweating very heavily and felt the need to go back to bed. I fell into a very deep sleep for a little over 3 hours. When I previously used genotropin I did experience some fatigue in the first week or two but nothing like this.
4. How much should I use to strip fat? Today I took 2iu at 6am. Should I put another 2iu in at around 6pm? At this stage my goal is to strip fat whilst I work on cardio and endurance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 2, 2014)

$150 for 120iu of any GH is a scam bro


----------



## Pinkbear (Nov 2, 2014)

Well first off right off the bat it sounds like youre trying to make the gear do the work for you..

How bout listing your diet or workout plan? 

HGH is a market flooded with fakes now. Ask any of the vets here and real hg is expensive and hard to get.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 2, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> $150 for 120iu of any GH is a scam bro


He didn't pay in dollars. Read it again.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 2, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He didn't pay in dollars. Read it again.




In Europe €150 for 120iu of any GH is a scam bro
While in the U.S.; $187.86 for 120iu of GH is also a scam bro
 Happy Piller


----------



## TheBigBad (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes, I paid £150 which is circa $300.

In terms of workout I am doing mostly cv work, alternating workouts between interval training and fat burning runs. I am also doing mixed martial arts (mostly BJJ and wrestling).

Diet wise I am high protein every day, alternate days low (<25g) and moderate (c.50g) fat and low (<90g) and moderate (160g) carbs.

As I said, my first goal is to get the fat off so I am smashing it diet wise and cv training atm.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 2, 2014)

Google told me €150 = $187.86
Is this circa amigo money.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 2, 2014)

You know what....don't care anymore // brainFogger
I barely can keep up w/domestic math and you want me to understand foreigner money and exchange rates?
Any learning is to much learning in my book
Sooooo,


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 2, 2014)

TheBigBad said:


> Yes, I paid £150 which is circa $300.
> 
> In terms of workout I am doing mostly cv work, alternating workouts between interval training and fat burning runs. I am also doing mixed martial arts (mostly BJJ and wrestling).
> 
> ...



Not certain re the HG. 

But re getting the shape/ weight you want, all sounds good. It may be worth upping your interval training with weights HIIT, Tabata fir instance? Working large muscle groups with weights (legs are major here) have the benefit of burning carbs and fat at the time and during the repair process.

what are you doing diet wise specifically?


----------



## TheBigBad (Nov 2, 2014)

Typical meals:

Breakfast: 150g liquid egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 55g shredded ham hock. Toast or cereal (weetabix or porridge oats).
Lunch: 200g chicken with brown rice
Dinner: Usually fish and potatoes
Snack (between lunch and dinner): Protein bar or flapjack and protein shake.


----------



## TheBigBad (Nov 2, 2014)

I start the day with cv training before breakfast, so it kinda goes like this:

Monday: HIT - 30 sec sprints, 15 second walk x 10 sets - then onto some weights, high weight, hit failure point at 6-8 reps. Do 3 sets per excersise.
Tuesday: 30 minute fat burn on x trainer. Then go do 2 hours MMA in the evening.
Wednesday as Monday
Thursday rest
Friday as Monday
Saturday as Tuesday
Sunday mostly rest but may pop to a 1 hour MMA class early afternoon (usually a fairly low impact class with 10-15 minutes light sparring at the end).

My goal is to get back to 85-88kg with lean muscle. I am 35 years old so just want to get back to (and maintain) good shape and fitness rather than turning into a fat daddy (which I already am!)


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 2, 2014)

Protein bar/ flap jack may be worth switching in the short term (as often they can be high fat vs protein gains though not always).

I guess from what you've written good advice is probably more regular eating - breakfast then two hour intervals there after. Gives you greater control and arguably over site of your macros. You'll feed your muscles and then be able to reduce and preferably remove carb/fat intake in the evening.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 2, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Well first off right off the bat it sounds like youre trying to make the gear do the work for you..
> 
> How bout listing your diet or workout plan?
> 
> HGH is a market flooded with fakes now. Ask any of the vets here and real hg is expensive and hard to get.



Right off the bat from where I'm sitting and reading this new members posts....one attempting to link us to some GH source.... I don't like the view.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 3, 2014)

Alright i lied, had 2get to the route of this connumdrm;
"£"150 (not "€"150) is pounds (British monies) not euros (European monies)
£150= $239.59 (as of current exchange rates)
Which leads me to my final statement;



> In Britain £150 for 120iu of any GH is a scam bro
> While in the U.S.; $239.59 for 120iu of GH is also a scam bro



Ahhh, my Inner City Education comes through again
I can sleep peacefully....


----------



## TheBigBad (Nov 3, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Protein bar/ flap jack may be worth switching in the short term (as often they can be high fat vs protein gains though not always).
> 
> I guess from what you've written good advice is probably more regular eating - breakfast then two hour intervals there after. Gives you greater control and arguably over site of your macros. You'll feed your muscles and then be able to reduce and preferably remove carb/fat intake in the evening.



Its tough for me to eat more often as my working day tends to consist of meetings that last around 3 hours each. My plan is to phase out carbs after lunchtime.

Also, the flapjacks are homemade, the wife makes them for the kids lunch boxes.


----------

